# TouchOSC update-USB cable connection to TouchOSC Bridge



## OleJoergensen (Sep 25, 2016)

New update for TouchOSC 24 September.
It supports USB cable connection to TouchOSC Bridge
but there is no instruction how to set it up or at least I can't find it.
Anyone who knows how to do that?

Happy Sunday.


Thank you.


----------



## OleJoergensen (Oct 5, 2016)

No one?


----------



## A.G (Oct 6, 2016)

1.Update the TouchOSC Bridge in the computer with version 1.4.0 (141).
2. Update the iPad with the latest Bridge version.

It is a good idea to go to the mac Settings -> Users & Groups -> Login Items and add the Bridge application to load automatically when you log in. Reboot.
When you click the "'B" icon you will see "1 USB Connection" for example. Now the TouchOSC USB connection is rock like in Lemur.


----------



## OleJoergensen (Oct 7, 2016)

Thank you A.G.
It is what I have already done. My Mac shows Touch OSC bridge "1 USB connection"
but Logic does not recognize my iPad. Also TouchOSC on my iPad does not show my Mac nor OSculator under "Connection" as it did connected with Wi-Fi.

Maybe i should by Lemur. There is no help to get from Hexler net.


----------



## A.G (Oct 7, 2016)

OleJoergensen said:


> My Mac shows Touch OSC bridge "1 USB connection"
> but Logic does not recognize my iPad.


It seems that the Bridge is taken by the Logic Controller Assignments. Go to Logic menu=> Control Surfaces=> and "Bypass All Control Surfaces". Try to send something from the iPad, it must be shown in the Click & Ports Environment monitor or in the Transport MIDI IN.
You can delete the TouchOSC Control Surface in the Logic Controller Assignments as well if you do not need it (it can be added at any time).


> Maybe i should by Lemur.


Lemur v.s TouchOSC = Space shuttle v.s Tourist aircraft


----------



## OleJoergensen (Oct 21, 2016)

A.G said:


> It seems that the Bridge is taken by the Logic Controller Assignments. Go to Logic menu=> Control Surfaces=> and "Bypass All Control Surfaces". Try to send something from the iPad, it must be shown in the Click & Ports Environment monitor or in the Transport MIDI IN.
> You can delete the TouchOSC Control Surface in the Logic Controller Assignments as well if you do not need it (it can be added at any time).
> 
> Lemur v.s TouchOSC = Space shuttle v.s Tourist aircraft


Thank you A.G.


----------

